# The most expensive tarantula in your collection?



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok so the snake section has this running at the moment and it made me wonder about here. Anyhow I guess i start off:

B. smithi for £55


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Young Blondi £60 closely followed by a Stirmi @ £55


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

T.Apophysis AF £140.00
P.Metallica AF £150.00
P.Everetti sling £85.00


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

martin lees said:


> T.Apophysis AF £140.00
> P.Metallica AF £150.00
> P.Everetti sling £85.00


hope your missus isn't reading this !


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Haha.she isn't that bothered.As long as she has money to shop and I don't fall asleep to early I'm ok?:gasp:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/851945-whats-most-have-paid.html


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jonb1982 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/851945-whats-most-have-paid.html


Doh !!!


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

£210 AF p.metallica

but i dont own her anymore


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

The most I have paid for a spider so far is £6. The rest were given to me


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

martin lees said:


> Haha.she isn't that bothered.As long as she has money to shop and I don't fall asleep to early I'm ok?:gasp:


 same as adult female p.metallica and martin ant you past all that :lol2:


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

£20 for my new p.regalis other than than not much over £10


----------



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

Goliath-£99
Green bottle blue-£30
Fire leg-£40
Red knee-£20
Giant white knee-£15
Indian Ornimental-£30 

All females


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

My T.stirmi is the most expensive in my collection but she was a present  

most i have paid is £12 for G.pulchra sling


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

£30 for a P.smithi juvi lol.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

P. met sling £30
AF formosa £45


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

selina20 said:


> £30 for a P.smithi juvi lol.


I thought it was..



selina20 said:


> I was ripped off with my 1st T a 3 inch B.smithi that i paid a massive £45 for :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Veyron said:


> I thought it was..


Forgot about that one lol.


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

£10 for my juvi albop : victory:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

A tenner for 2 a. genic slings lol!


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

think the most i paid was £14 for my salmon pink, theres a hatian brown in the shop for £9 that im tempted by


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Same as Selina, £45 for a B.smithi lol... but mine was about an inch!! Did come with a glass cube tho lol. Back when I was a total n00b 

then £25 for my GBB.


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

chisc said:


> think the most i paid was £14 for my salmon pink, theres a hatian brown in the shop for £9 that im tempted by


What shop ?

I take its its sling or juvi ?


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

splottlands said:


> What shop ?
> 
> I take its its sling or juvi ?


a garden center near me, it was in a little deli cup so only small. 
take it thats cheap then? most of their stuff very cheap paid £19.99 for my adult asian forest last week


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

£50 for my b. Smithi.


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Fire leg £35:2thumb:


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

20.00 for my P.Murinus OBT -Sub adult ish.
19.99 for my Chilobrachys Huahini -I'd class it as large juvi.
18.00 for my Avicularia Diversips -Grown on sling.

Everything else was under a tenner :2thumb:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

chisc said:


> a garden center near me, it was in a little deli cup so only small.
> take it thats cheap then? most of their stuff very cheap paid £19.99 for my adult asian forest last week


I think I paid about £3 or £4 for my salmon pink slings when I bought them, were only about a centimetre or so though.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

p.smithi sling for 60 euro about 5 years ago in germany ,had to ,there were none in uk that i had heard of,80 af singapore blue


----------



## Maia666 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmm, £35 for my GBB, this week actually but also four out of the 9 others were free, including an AF B smith, so am not doing too badly.


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

I've just bought a large Juvie female Phomingochillus Everetti. If the mrs found out what I actually paid for it I,d be bin linered!haha


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

The most expensive tarantula in my collection is my Avicularia veriscolour because its the only spider in my tarantula collection.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just out of interest what's the most anyone has spent on Ts in one day?

I've done £550 at the BTS.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

chalky76 said:


> Just out of interest what's the most anyone has spent on Ts in one day?
> 
> I've done £550 at the BTS.


That's basically pcharlton's thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/907790-most-have-spent-one-time.html 

One time/one day same difference
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/907790-most-have-spent-one-time.html


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Veyron said:


> That's basically pcharlton's thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/907790-most-have-spent-one-time.html
> 
> One time/one day same difference
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/907790-most-have-spent-one-time.html


Doh! So it is :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

A the next one really want to go to a boa or trantula show


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

antony1986 said:


> A the next one really want to go to a boa or trantula show


There isnt a set show for boas. There are reptile shows with plenty of boas all over the country. There are some really good invert ones but you do find inverts at reptile shows


----------



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

When it's the next one in birmingham And where


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> There isnt a set show for boas.


Nah...............but it seems like it sometimes!


----------

